# Another week, another baby mauled to death by a Pit bull (a breed which should be outlawed)



## ChibiMofo (Mar 11, 2020)

Like idiots who buy guns thinking they'll keep them safe when they are 45 times more likely to be used against someone who belongs in the house than against someone who doesn't, morons get Pit Bulls (affectionately called "Bullies" to avoid the stigma attached to the name Pit Bull, and often called American Bulldogs, which they aren't, in order to avoid the stigma attached to the name Pit Bull) or Rottweilers (affectionately called "Rotties" to avoid the stigma attached to the name Rottweiler) to protect them or even just to be pets. Over 90% of the deaths caused by dog attacks are down to these two breeds, and they are just as happy to kill their owners, the owners children, the owners loved ones or friends as anyone else. They are also happy to rip apart other people's pets too, which is why so-called dog lovers should be in favor of the breeds being banned.

This happens every week. Google it. 
https://www.wavy.com/news/local-news/toddler-dies-after-being-bitten-by-dog-in-portsmouth/

Remember that dogs didn't exist at all until humans came along and domesticated wolves leading to all breeds we have today. They were bred to have different qualities, and certain breeds were bred to kill. It's not just their instinct, it's the fact that they are capable of it. A poodle literally can't kill you. A beloved Pit Bull or Rottweiler that has been in the family for a decade can in an instant. You a blithering idiot if you allow yourself or loved ones to be around either Pit Bulls or Rottweilers. They need to outlawed everywhere and not just in the intelligent communities that have outlawed them. There's a reason why insurance companies won't sell homeowners insurance to owners of such animals.


----------



## notimp (Mar 12, 2020)

Any dog can bite
https://www.today.com/pets/patrick-stewart-can-t-adopt-pit-bull-because-uk-bans-t110069



> Breed popularity changes over time, making comparison of breed-specific bite rates unreliable. However a review of the research that attempts to quantify the relation between breed and bite risk finds the connection to be weak or absent, while responsible ownership variables such as socialization, neutering and proper containment of dogs are much more strongly indicated as important risk factors.


https://www.avma.org/resources/pet-owners/why-breed-specific-legislation-not-answer

Ban dogs.

(And ban people who treat/socialize dogs badly.)

Also, could you please stop posting disaster pron. Reading it too, preferably?

There are 150.000 people dying in the world every day. You pick out the disaster deaths with babies involved and post them here? Why do that? Why focus on that?

Focus on tulip farming instead, idk.  Dont do this to yourself.  Or if you are really keen on making the world a better place, pick one of those 'issues' get together with other people and campaign on it.

But dont just make a google search filter for "baby died" and disseminate all of those stories in your favorite online community.

Online activism doesnt work ( https://www.theatlantic.com/technol...ronger-online-activism-a-walking-life/578905/ ), engagement levels are too low, and there is no 'staying power'. There are maybe 50 reasons a day people could rebell over socially you have to make the case, why yours is the one to go with. Dont just post all the disaster pron at once, in a bunch.

And as said previously in the "baby got shot" thread just a week ago. Stories where 'baby died' is the hook, are extremely emotionally taxing. So much so, that you will not get anything more than emotional reactions out of people. Some might be favorable in your mind, some simply will be g'et that sn*ff out of my community, please'.

If you make it too graphical - people will tend to shut off as well, and try to bar you from their communities. Make it about the issue, not about the 'heartbreak, because another baby died'. just as general advice.

Also, most people have a filter for outright 'horror' they choose not to participate in that aspect of humanity willingly. The goal is, to get something similar working for you as well, at one point. Otherwise there is disaster everywhere. You cant fix the world. Its too large. Again, maybe start with one issue. Or maybe start with reading uplifting stuff as well. At least after a while.


----------

